# Problem with convolver on Windows 7



## young koko (Jan 2, 2011)

Hello !

I am using REW for a few months now and I am very happy with it, but I have a problem with convolver : the filter works, but I have many "pops" and "cracks" as if there was a clock problem, but I check it and there is not. I tried exporting the filter impulse response both in 16 and 32 bits, but it did not solve the problem.

I have tried it in console and samplitude and I always got this problem. 

I am on Windows 7, 64 bits, so I think that is the problem... However I did not get issues with the instal of convolver 4.4.

If someone could help me that would be nice :T

Thanks !


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Did you get this fixed/figured out?


----------



## young koko (Jan 2, 2011)

Hello,

No, I can't fix it :rolleyesno:


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

One thing to try is upgrading your soundcard drivers to the latest version. 
This is important as your windows may be using it's "generic" drivers which may not be 100% compatible.

(Also, have you tried running REW in compatibility mode)
Cheers,
Bill


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi young koko !

Please read this thread *Using convolver universally in HTPC *  . It's old / but still the best around that I can find .

A brief read of that thread, leads me to believe that you may have omitted a very critical step .

My belief is based on this quote from you ; 



> I am using REW for a few months now and I am very happy with it, but I have a problem with convolver : the filter works, but I have many "pops" and "cracks" as if there was a clock problem, but I check it and there is not. I tried exporting the filter impulse response both in 16 and 32 bits, but it did not solve the problem.



- What you fail to mention , is having "DRC" treat each exported ( & filtered ) 32 bit "IR" ( you need one mono export per EQing channel ) . 
- "DRC" will turn each IR into a FIR ( filter ) that your VST host ( Convolver in your case ) will recognize as (a) legit plugin(s) .
- Your casual language ( from above ) seems to imply that you believe your vst host can accept ( as a plugin ) a raw REW wave file ( to be used as the filter ) . I don't think that's the case ( though I could be wrong ) .

- Regardless, all the success stories that I track on this subject, mention processing ( usually with DRC ) an exported IR from REW, before using them as a FIR filter within a host .


- Just Saying :innocent: Maybe I'm off-base and you are already doing this . 

- BTW; There's other good info later in the aforementioned thread, such as about reducing latency .

eg;


franklafond said:


> Theeagle, have you set the "partitions" parameter to 16 (max value)? The greater the number of partitions, the lower the latency. It is variable as more partitions require greater processing power, but I've not had any problems setting it to 16. This should drop your latency into the millisecond range.
> 
> 
> Theeagle said:
> ...



- *DRC*


<> EarlK


----------



## young koko (Jan 2, 2011)

EarlK said:


> A brief read of that thread, leads me to believe that you may have omitted a very critical step .
> 
> 
> - What you fail to mention , is having "DRC" treat each exported ( & filtered ) 32 bit "IR" ( you need one mono export per EQing channel ) .
> ...


Hello !

You are totally right ! I just believed that the filter IR created in REW could be used directly in convolver... :doh:

So I will try with DRC next week.

Thanks :T


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

REW's filter IR can be used directly in convolver or other convolution engines. Pops and cracks do suggest driver/resource problems somewhere.


----------

